# halber ktaft voraus...



## Gunnitarrist (10. Juni 2002)

hi leutz...
n kollege von mir hat nen athlon c mit 1m4 ghz dazu n board von elitegroup..
am anfang alles supi..schnell wie sau und so weiter...
doch nach ca. 2monaten bringt der kollege rechner beim booten schon nur noch die halb Taktfrequnez der CPU zur anzeige...
woran kann das denn bitte liegen, auf dem board wurde nix umgejumpert...
das wird doch nicht etwa verschleiß sein...
boardtyp muss ich nochma raussuchen, weiss nur das es von Elitegroup is...

wenn jemand n plan hat, wär ich sehr verbunden für infos...

sNaKePiT


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Juni 2002)

Das Problem wird schon im Bios angezeigt?
Ansonsten würde ich sagen: "Nach 2 Monaten ist aber eine dringende Neuinstallation fällig"

Seltsam.

Schau mal im Bios oder flash es noch besser. Ansonsten kann es sein, dass der Prozi zu heiß wird. Schau mal, ob der Lüfter richtig sitzt (Z.B. nach ner Autofahrt zur LAN).


----------



## Gunnitarrist (10. Juni 2002)

..ne war nie im auto der rechner...
aber wieso zeigt der dann nur halbe taktfrequenz an?
ich glaub nicht, dass das an der temp liegt...

zeigt ja schon beim booten das an...

andere ideen?


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (11. Juni 2002)

Hallo!
Was hat denn das Mainboard fürn Bios drauf?? 
Also "Verschleiß" ist es sicher mal nicht, aber es könnte was
kaputt sein. Was ich mal nicht glaub. Ich denke mal da wurde
was im bios umgetellt. Schau mal nach, was da für ein "CPU 
Frequenz Multiple" (oder so ähnlich) eingetellt ist. 
Gruss, Christian.


----------

